# Saline infused sonography



## tpkeith (May 15, 2013)

New doc - new procedure 
He has performed saline infused sonography.  I assume we would bill 58340 & 76831, but can we bill a surgical tray for the cost of materials?
Thanks so much!
Teresa Keith
North Georgia Women's Center


----------



## ssjogren (May 17, 2013)

You can bill 99070 for the catheter but rarely if ever is it paid.  Most insurances build supplies into the price of the procedure.


----------



## cassieburnish (May 21, 2013)

*Sis*

In the office I work we bill 58340 & 76831. Was there a biopsy done as well? If so you would report the codes above with 58100 with modifier 51. We do not bill the surgical trays for either. 

Cassie, CPC


----------

